# Do you charge a setup fee?



## Arithian (Dec 27, 2007)

I was wondering if those of you that do DTG as a business, charge a setup fee?

I was thinking it takes time to get the artwork setup and what not but was wondering if charging a setup fee would scare customers away. We are just getting started and are on the fence about this.

Anyone charge a setup fee? if so, how much?

BTW I am talking just raw setup fee, not design/artwork fee.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

I REQUIRE my customers to submit artwork to size and in high quality format. All I ask them to do is tell me about where on the shirt they want.

No setup fee since all I want to do is drag and drop.

If there is a problem with the artwork I tell them they can fix it for free, or they get an artwork fee.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

No, we don't charge any set-up fee for provided artwork. There are typically additional tweaks that we might make (converting to another file format, adjusting brightness, contrast, saturation, sharpness, resolution), depending on the graphics, simply to improve the output for our own machine.

There will be times you will find a fussy client (not yellow enough, etc.), so make sure that you charge accourdingly for additional proofs and/or major artwork changes.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree with Micheal, I dont charge for setting up, but if it becomes to complicated because of the client then there will be a fee. I dont work for free and if it takes more than the standard time for me there will be a charge.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

Yep, minor alterations, graphic enhancements, and setups are free. I want there images to look as great as possible.

There are times however when I will make a custom platen and have to be very persise about lining up a print. Left sleeve to chest and run the whole way off the bottom of the garment - that requires a minor setup fee. But basic prints that fit on your everyday platen are free from setup costs.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

No, that is one of the advantages to DTG vs SCREEN PRINTING.


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

No setup fee are applied to our DTG work.

We do charge a standard art fee if necessary.

Simple tweaks to a file are free. We want to print the best possible looking work. We do expect to be compensated for our efforts.


----------



## akaratemom (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't charge a fee for tweaking or setting up lettering. I do charge for designing artwork. I make enough profit on the shirts to cover minor work.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

No we do not charge a set up fee. Most folks either have the artwork, or they pick fonts from our list, and clipart from our books. 

We have used the "no set-up fees" as sort of a hook. We just opened up our shop in last may, and this seemed to get alot of ppl switch from their other t-shirt providers to us. Many who have switched to us have become repeat customers. So for us it worked.

Will we ever charge a set up fee? I dont know....maybe when we get too busy and have to hire someone...maybe then.


----------



## Arithian (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey guys, very good points, thanks so much for the input... no setup fee it is!


----------

